# WARNING: Marley & Me Before taking the little ones to the Movie... Please Note:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*If* the movie is anything like the book:

Some children may find it emotionally upsetting as it deals with some serious issues. It's not "all about the cute puppy"

If you want to know exactly why it may be upsetting read the following spoiler: If not; don't touch the black bar below.


Spoiler



Dog bleeds at the paws and snout; destroys property savagely due to fear of thunderstorms, becomes ill several times, and DIES



*Just thought you might like to be forewarned* I am going to see the Movie tomorrow; I will let you know if it varies from the book.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

My wife and I went to see this movie the other day and the end will be very upsetting for some. She read the book though I did not, she told me what happened before going to see it. I heard a lot of tissues being blown. Almost dropped a few tears of my own. I have a yellow lab so it really hit close to home and I spent some extra time with him once I got home. It was a good movie but I'm not sure little kids should see the end of it...heck, not sure I'd ever want to see the end of it again!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't watch Marley and Me knowing what happens....My dog looks a lot like the dog


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

sjc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and DIES





Spoiler



Like every *other* great dog movie.  Come on, if kids from more innocent times could handle it, so can today's children, who are much more wise to the ways of the world than previous generations ever were.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The first movie I ever saw in a theater was *Ol Yeller *and it almost killed me. I think I can count on one hand the number of dog movies I have seen since then. *Marley & Me* is _not_ on the list.

Can anyone here name a dog movie with a happy ending? Besides *101 Dalmatians*?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Can anyone here name a dog movie with a happy ending? Besides *101 Dalmatians*?


The Call of the Wild?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> The Call of the Wild?


Okay. And I guess the one about the dog dragging the medicine across the Alaskan wilderness had a happy ending, too, since the kid got the medicine and didn't die of...whatever horrible disease he was dying of. (Points to anyone who can figure out what movie I am talking about! LOL...I want to say Nanook of the North but that's about an Eskimo, not a dog.)

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> (Points to anyone who can figure out what movie I am talking about! LOL...I want to say Nanook of the North but that's about an Eskimo, not a dog.)


How many points for Jack London's great dog story on Kindle?

​


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> How many points for Jack London's great dog story on Kindle?
> 
> ​


And what a bargain at $1.56!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> (Points to anyone who can figure out what movie I am talking about! LOL...I want to say Nanook of the North but that's about an Eskimo, not a dog.)


I need the points.

[quote Author=Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
Balto is a 1995 animated/live action film produced by Steven Spielberg's Amblimation animation studio, distributed by Universal Pictures, and originally released to movie theatres in 1995. Balto is based on a true story about the dog of the same name (voiced by Kevin Bacon), who helped save children from the diphtheria epidemic in the 1925 serum run to Nome. The live action portion of the films was shot in Central Park.

Balto is the final animated feature produced by Steven Spielberg's Amblimation animation studio, before Spielberg co-founded DreamWorks with David Geffen and Jeffrey Katzenberg; most of the Amblimation staff was re-located to DreamWorks Animation. Universal Pictures would not release another feature-length animated film to theaters for over a decade, until Curious George in 2006. Similarly, it would be over a decade until Amblin Entertainment would produce another theatrically released animated film, which was 2006's Columbia Pictures computer-animated feature film Monster House.[/quote]


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ding ding ding! Balto, that's it. Thanks, Jeff! I had the salient details right, was just blanking on the name.

I believe Balto's run across Alaska is the route of the Iditarod....again, someone correct me if I am wring.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Like every *other* great dog movie.  Come on, if kids from more innocent times could handle it, so can today's children, who are much more wise to the ways of the world than previous generations ever were.


I saw the movie Old Yeller, hated it and have NEVER watched it again. Neither has my brother, three years older. Still makes my stomach hurt.

Betsy


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

That's why I don't want to go see Marley and Me. I did read the book and


Spoiler



balled like a baby at the end


. Although, the author did have some wonerful things to say about life and living with a dog that I liked.

The new movie, Dog Hotel, looks like a happy one as they're all rescue dogs taken into a hotel!! Granted, the kids have a hard time keeping it run etc., but I fully hope it has a happy ending - it just has to. And, being in dog rescue, I think it will only help our plight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Ding ding ding! Balto, that's it. Thanks, Jeff! I had the salient details right, was just blanking on the name.
> 
> I believe Balto's run across Alaska is the route of the Iditarod....again, someone correct me if I am wring.
> 
> L


Leslie gets points, too! She's not wring, she's not even wrong. 

From the IMDB.com listing for _Balto_:


> A half-wolf, half-husky named Balto gets a chance to become a hero when an outbreak of diphtheria threatens the children of Nome, Alaska in the winter of 1925. He leads a dog team on a 600-mile trip across the Alaskan wilderness to get medical supplies. The film is based on a true story which inspired the Iditarod dog sled race.


Betsy


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I love animals but I can't watch/read most animal books for that reason.

I remember as a kid bawling while reading the a horse book series (flicka maybe?) where they grabbed the mother of the main horse 'character' from the wild herd. They put her in an open top horse trailer and she was so scared she reared up smacking her head on the ranch sign and dying (I assume breaking her neck).

I HATE Old Yeller. Heck some of the more brutal scenes and the death of Ginger in Black Beauty makes me bawl still.

Didn't The Yearling have a bad ending also?

Why does 99% of animal movies/books end sad and depressing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Can anyone here name a dog movie with a happy ending? Besides *101 Dalmatians*?
> 
> L


Lassie Come Home
Oliver & Company
Big Red
The Amazing Journey
All Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Beethoven 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

the one with the big slobbery dog and tom hanks

ann


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

What about Lady and the Tramp?  Happy ending.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If you like animal books with a happy ending, please avoid "The Red Pony." I had no idea what I was getting into.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Milo and Otis: Happy
I have to agree with Leslie...I saw Old Yeller at the drive-in theater when I was a kid; cried for days...have never watched it since.

My Daughter bawled buckets when she saw the Lion King; cried for weeks every time she thought about it
Dances with the White Dog:  The late Greats:  Hugh Cronin and Jessica Tandy...Cried...but great movie.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Ding ding ding! Balto, that's it. Thanks, Jeff! I had the salient details right, was just blanking on the name.
> 
> I believe Balto's run across Alaska is the route of the Iditarod....again, someone correct me if I am wring.
> 
> L


They run the Iditarod every year in honor of the 1925 relay to get the medicine to Nome, Alaska. There was just a special about it on The Weather Channel


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> the one with the big slobbery dog and tom hanks
> 
> ann


Turner and Hooch!! One of my favorite movies of all time. BUT...


Spoiler



Hooch dies and I bawl like a baby every single stinkin' time.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you for the warning. We had to put down our 12 year old golden lab two years ago, and my kids still get upset about it. It's very much an open wound even now. They haven't asked to see the movie, but I'll avoid it for sure.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished the book last night and cried like a baby. We had a black lab for 9 years and loved him like a child. Labs have the sweetest personality's, they are big dogs but want to be a lap dog. He was smart as a whip.

I want to see the movie, I love Jennifer Anniston but know I'll cry.

Linda


----------



## mickey17 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just finished the book last week and sobbed!  We had a yellow lab that we had to put to sleep about 5 years ago as she had cancer.  Sweet as can be and more energy than any dog we have ever owned!  Many things in the book reminded me of our Bailey!  I'm going to have to watch the movie at home alone!   

And yep, Turner and Hooch, I love that movie, but I cry everytime at that one too!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

paisley
Linda
Mickey17 and others.

My heart goes out to you. I know the pain all too well. I lost a 5 year old Lhasa in May. The one before her; lived to just under 17. I don't know why my last baby only had 5 precious years but 5 or 20 the hurt is the same. People say it's OK the dog was old; what does that have to do with anything? If I lose a parent am I not supposed to feel the hurt because they are elderly? I've never understood that insensitive comment, which people feel the need to make.

I posted in another post a couple weeks ago: My brother in law lost his lab (only five to kidney failure) just at the *release of Marley and Me*...the dog could have been Marley's twin. He said if he sees the darn promos, ads, posters...one more time he's going to scream. Talk about bad timing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

mickey17 said:


> I just finished the book last week and sobbed! We had a yellow lab that we had to put to sleep about 5 years ago as she had cancer. Sweet as can be and more energy than any dog we have ever owned! Many things in the book reminded me of our Bailey! I'm going to have to watch the movie at home alone!
> 
> And yep, Turner and Hooch, I love that movie, but I cry everytime at that one too!


Mickey17, you won't believe this but we have the sweetest yellow lab that is 9 and her name is Bailey! We also have a chocolate lab who is 8 and her name is Gracie.

...and 3 Shi Tzu's, Max, Eli & Luke ....and 4 cats Rueben, Hugo, Fred & Rocky.

I know it is ridiculous but we love animals, have an acre lot and can afford to care for them. All of our cats are rescues.

SJC I agree with you 100% on the pain and grief of losing a beloved pet. You never get over it, you just move on.

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> ..and 3 Shi Tzu's, Max, Eli & Luke ....and 4 cats Rueben, Hugo, Fred & Rocky.


We used to have a cat named Rocky! He was a great pet. He used to eat American cheese by the slice. LOL

We also have a chocolate lab named Chester. Sootie is our newest family member: we just adopted her from the shelter on Saturday. She is settling right in.

To get this back on track, here's an interesting article about book publishers in general and the recent popularity of animal books.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123093737793850127.html

L


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sootie is our newest family member: we just adopted her from the shelter on Saturday. She is settling right in.


Leslie,

Is Sootie a Cat or Dog? --You didn't say.

ral1996


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Is Sootie a Cat or Dog? --You didn't say.
> 
> ral1996


Sootie is a cat. First cat we've had since 1999.


----------



## mickey17 (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie - Sootie is so adorable!

Linda - awwww another Bailey out there!  I love animals and would have more if we had the room!  My cocker spaniel is now 13 and I dread the day I lose him.

I agree - you never get over the death of your pet, your just find a way to move on.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie:  so cuuuuuute.  Awwww...


----------

